# Photo Challenge Q & A



## snowbear

I've had a few people ask questions about the emailing of photo entries in the challenge:

Q; Why can't I enter a photo I posted a few days ago?
A: This is a juried contest, with "blind" judging, so the participants need to remain anonymous.  The contest moderators (who know which member took the photos) do not vote unless there is a tie.

Q: Why do I have to email a photo a photo and not just post it?
A: There does not seem to be a method for anonymous posting in a gallery with this Forum Software.

Q: What happens to my photo after I email it?
A: I strip out the EXIF data and post them to the forum in the voting thread.  After voting is complete and the winner is announced, I delete the saved photo and the email that you sent.

Q: Why hasn't there been a Challenge in a long time? 
A: Participation has been down to just a few entrants.  We're not sure why, but we're putting the Challenge on hiatus for a while.  We'll bring it back and see what happens.


----------

